# Do you always argue with your parents ?



## saltana (Jan 18, 2013)

I get on fine with my INFP mother, but we fight when she gets controlling/nagging/anxious, which she often does. She also often times gets unnecessarily belligerent, which a more patient, understanding person would just let go or let her win, but I can't stand unreasonable attacks. So I bite the bait. 

I don't really speak to my IXTJ father. (So much so, that I can't tell whether he's INTJ or ISTJ.)


----------



## Royolis (Feb 22, 2015)

I fight more so with my dad (ENTJ) rather than my mom (ISTJ). Mostly because I relate to my mom more than my dad, but my dad is much more interesting to debate or talk to.


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

I actually have really long and deep conversations with my mum. Although mostly they are about me, as I seem to worry her a lot with my distancing. Not something that I do intentionally, I've just never really felt inclined to constantly update people on my life. In terms of my dad, our relationship is more basic. My dad is quite an old fashioned man: goes to work and comes home, eats his dinner and washes his car, I suppose our personalities simply aren't very compatible in that sense.

In summary no, I rarely argue with either of them. I'd consider my entire family to be quite functional and healthy to be honest. Lucky me, ey?


----------



## marybluesky (Apr 23, 2012)

I argue with my father almost every time we are together too long.


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

Vayne said:


> Self explanatory.
> Do you ?
> It doesn't have to be a fight, or debate, or anything. Just a difference in opinion and you won't abide to your parent's will.


All the damn time


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

My mom is an ENFJ. She's cool. The only problem is she's always right about the way I live my life and I don't really need her to be Captain Obvious about it; telling me things I already know.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

My only living parent as an ISTJ, so yes, we argue all the time because reality is all that matters to her and I'm the exact opposite.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I tend to be quite cordial with my parents and we don't argue a lot. That being said, that could just be me being very accommodating towards my parents instead of being confrontational :frustrating:.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

My parents say I am too argumentative, so yes. I do get along fine though, and I think it's just the Ti Ne. 
Their types are INTP and ISTJ (or INTJ, but leaning S. IxTJ for sure).


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Oh. Turns out I've already posted here before.


----------



## RyuuzakiL (Sep 30, 2015)

My parents and I frequently argue about things every time we speak with each other. I poke a hole in their logic, they respond with being close minded and blabbering unrelated things. I back up what I say to make them realize their mistake, they refuse to listen and understand. Not just my parents, though, but tons of people do this which greatly annoys me.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

I try not to.


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

I used to butt heads with my ISFJ mum constantly. Having grown up a bit though, I've learned to appreciate that she isn't some kind of dysfunctional intellectual, but just a very smart woman with a completely different way of thinking about the world, evaluating beliefs and making decisions. This gives her character strengths that will never come naturally to me, like deeply and instinctively caring for her family with seemingly infinite patience and generosity. I've learned how to express my views on things that conflict with hers in ways that don't upset her or lead to misunderstandings. I really value my understanding of personality differences for this reason; it's made my life so much more harmonious.

My dad, on the other hand, I just avoid. He hasn't got a lick of self-awareness or the ability to read others' emotions and motives, making him impossible to communicate with in any meaningful way. I stopped banging my head against that wall years ago.


----------



## Judgment_Knight (Feb 1, 2015)

ENTJ father. HELL YES I DO.


----------



## typicalweeabootrash (Sep 15, 2015)

We have our moments. Normally I'd disagree with my mom on a LOT, but at the end of the day she kind of really means well and I begin to understand where she comes from.


----------



## Neuromancer (Jul 27, 2014)

I never "argue" with them as in back and forth banter, but yes I can often disagree. I'm pretty insanely/unhealthily/irrationally passive in these situations because I have a habit of disassociating myself from a predicament or case when decisions or courses of action digress from my own plan instead of outright stating my disagreement. Sometimes I do say something after an insanely/unhealthily/irrationally long mental debate of stress. Sometimes these words are receipted well, and sometimes they aren't. 

I get along with both extremely extremely well, though. We're just all sort of radical in difference senses. And, if up to me, I'll end up doing exactly what I'd originally wanted to do regardless so they've generally just given advice, not orders.


----------



## Whysper (Jul 13, 2015)

If would not avoid conflict we would argue a looot. I'm not sure what type my mom is, she scored as ISTJ. During an argument she never open her mind to new ideas even if it make a lot of sense.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

No. I disagree with them in more ways than I care to count, but none of us find arguing worth the trouble. We don't stay in touch much, the odd e-mail every few years or so.


----------



## yoiyoi (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm not sure of my own type, but the ENTP or ISTP seem to fit well. I'm aware they're completely different. I also relate to the INTJ. This is because (I'm fairly sure) that I've got an INTJ mom (she likes to plan things out and gets angry when I switch them up suddenly) and an ENTP dad (random singing, imitations), so I understand both of their points of view but just can't articulate it fast enough. I have like four puns going off in my head at once and a convenient desire to hum and the annoying reminder that I have an essay to write, that I've planned out, but just don't want to do because I can think of five other ways to write it but this one makes the most sense and oh no, they're arguing about that again please stop. Alright, I see both your points but I can't talk fast enough and I need a pen but oh look, I think I'm hungry. Maybe not. And when I try to tell them what their issues are like they try to do to me, they go on the defensive and wonder why I'm so quiet later on.


----------

